# interesting bait option and a question



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Heres an option for those like me who have no access to skein any other way.

http://www.pro-cure.com/skeineggs.html

http://www.fishusa.com/Atlas-Mikes-Vacuum-Packed-Salmon-Roe-Skein_p.html


Now to the questions. Is it legal to use treble hooks with skein in ohio ? I looked on the ODNR for salmon/steelhead specific fishing regulations and I couldnt find much. ( maybe I just didnt look in the right place ) Know of any other sources ? thanks


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_erie.aspx
Check here to see that Lake Erie tribs,,, NO TREBLE HOOKS


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Golden1 said:


> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_erie.aspx
> Check here to see that Lake Erie tribs,,, NO TREBLE HOOKS


no treble hooks in maumee and sandusky bays is what I saw


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

There's nearly always a chance of hooking steelhead deep with bait; I've even had them take plastics down the gullet. That being said, it's probably not a good idea to fish trebles with skein as there probably is a good chance the fish may take it deep and releasing the fish may not be an option. Used to fish small trebles with velveeta cheese many years ago for rainbows which where always kept. I don't think it's illegal but it's definitely not something I'd practice if intentions are C&R fishing.

C510I


----------



## Gooseman71 (Mar 28, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> no treble hooks in maumee and sandusky bays is what I saw


The Maumee and Sandusky rivers during the Walleye runs are the only rivers i know of that have the no treble hook rule, those 2 rivers even have a hook size limit for that time period.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> Now to the questions. Is it legal to use treble hooks with skein in ohio ? I looked on the ODNR for salmon/steelhead specific fishing regulations and I couldnt find much. ( maybe I just didnt look in the right place ) Know of any other sources ? thanks


There is absolutely no ethical reason I can think of for them. Why would you want to???


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Yea, no sense in using a treble. I mean, wouldn't change my hook on a little lil cleo or anything, but to each there own...


Ray


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

reo said:


> There is absolutely no ethical reason I can think of for them. Why would you want to???


Using a treble with spawn bags or a cluster of skein is pretty much just how its done in northern Michigan , atleast during the salmon run. Many fish that way for steelhead too. Theres nothing unethical about it if you are a meat hunter and not C&R. Having to drive so far to good steelhead water and not being able to go but maybe once a year , if I caught anything I would definately keep it. If I was closer and /or was able to get out there often I would probably be catch and release.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> Using a treble with spawn bags or a cluster of skein is pretty much just how its done in northern Michigan , atleast during the salmon run. Many fish that way for steelhead too. Theres nothing unethical about it if you are a meat hunter and not C&R. Having to drive so far to good steelhead water and not being able to go but maybe once a year , if I caught anything I would definately keep it. If I was closer and /or was able to get out there often I would probably be catch and release.


Thats right release them into the grease!!!!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> Using a treble with spawn bags or a cluster of skein is pretty much just how its done in northern Michigan , atleast during the salmon run. Many fish that way for steelhead too. Theres nothing unethical about it if you are a meat hunter and not C&R. Having to drive so far to good steelhead water and not being able to go but maybe once a year , if I caught anything I would definately keep it. If I was closer and /or was able to get out there often I would probably be catch and release.


Hmmmm! Haven't seen too many people rigging like that in Northern MI except at Tippy on the Big Manistee. They pair them up with a big chunk of lead, and jerk a lot...

Dan


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Huron River Dan said:


> Hmmmm! Haven't seen too many people rigging like that in Northern MI except at Tippy on the Big Manistee. They pair them up with a big chunk of lead, and jerk a lot...
> 
> Dan


Parts of the Ausable and the thunder bay river 9th st. dam in Alpena is where Ive seen it is common. I am not talking about snagging , just a small treble with a weight and swivel 18 inches or so up the line. With some swift current the treble holds the eggs on better and increases hookups. Unfortunately they increase hookups into snags as well but still more catches.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Why not just use a egg loop on a single hook to hold on the skein?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Streamhawk said:


> Why not just use a egg loop on a single hook to hold on the skein?



Nothing wrong with that but it just dont hold as well. I am most likely gonna use a regular hook when I go , I was just wondering about the legality of the treble in case the current is really fast or just not getting any hookups. Its something thats nice to be able to try if theres a chance it will make a 200 mile fishing trip from being a bust.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

There's been times when I wont even have a hook in a fish and I will land it. The spawn sack netting gets in their teeth and wont come out until you get the fish in. Treble hook = way overkill. I've landed fish on a number 12 or 14 nymph and it isn't hard to do....

As far as being a "meat hunter", you may want to fish for something other than steelhead. Smoked, baked, pan fried, deep fried, grilled, or sauteed, they taste like crap. Not like salmon or trout or steelhead from out west. Just my opinion....I hear the burbot and smelt are catchable this time of year....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> There's been times when I wont even have a hook in a fish and I will land it. The spawn sack netting gets in their teeth and wont come out until you get the fish in. Treble hook = way overkill. I've landed fish on a number 12 or 14 nymph and it isn't hard to do....
> 
> As far as being a "meat hunter", you may want to fish for something other than steelhead. Smoked, baked, pan fried, deep fried, grilled, or sauteed, they taste like crap. Not like salmon or trout or steelhead from out west. Just my opinion....I hear the burbot and smelt are catchable this time of year....



They are just large lake run rainbows basically. I have eaten more than my share of steelhead when my dad used to catch them in the Ausable river in Michigan. They arent bad, I cant tell the difference especially if they are smoked or baked.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

No it is not illegal to use the treble hooks here in NE Ohio streams but it does seem like overkill to me. The large majority of steelhead anglers in NE Ohio who fish with eggs tie them up into sacks and fish them on a single hook. Spawn sacks fished in such a way are by far my most effective bait for catching steel. IMO it is much easier to pre-tie the sacks and then not have to waste valuable time on the water constantly retying skein to whatever kind of hook. Even if I were to use the store bought skein you mentioned in your initial post I would still tie it up into sacks ahead of time. Otherwise you will likely have that skein constantly falling off the hook or getting picked apart by smaller baitfish.

Fresh or properly cured eggs are most effective. I'd be a little weary of using the store bought skeins you mentioned. IMO any cured eggs/skeins that can sit on store shelves unrefridgerated and not ever go bad are way too overprocessed. It's like trying to entice a human with a big juicy freshly grilled streak versus an old hard piece of beef jerky. I realise that in your area fresh eggs would be nearly impossible to find. Still I would recommend that when you make the trip to NE OH you stop in at Erie Outfitters for some fresh or cured salmon eggs and you could even buy them in pre-tied sacks to save yourself the hassle. The Gander Mountains here also sell some decent eggs in their bait refridgerators...stay away from the ones in jars on the shelves though!

John


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I guess Im kinda stuck with canned or preserved ones since if I am going to the Huron , erie outfitters would be going way past my destination. Im still trying to understand the concept of fishing with a float for steelhead. Seems like if the float dont have a stopper then it may be hard to tell if you have a strike. On the other hand rivers usually vary so much in depth even in just a short distance at times that the leader may always be too long or too short. Still it seems really popular. My memories of steelhead fishing consist of standing on the bank before or just at sunup and casting spawn bags with a weight to drift with the current on the Ausable river in Michigan. But I dont remember all the minor details. Im getting anxious to get out there tho , if not this spring then atleast come fall.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

IMO, you will NOT increase your chances of hook-up (at least inside the mouth) with a treble hook. Eye anglers increase hook ups by changing out trebles on spoons (to a single hook). Bass anglers go to great lengths and some use special rods when using treble hooked baits because trebles do NOT hook fish as well. A sharp single #10 (give or take a size or two) will do a much better job on steelhead.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah I can see how you might get better hooksets with a single hook. What would be a good hook choice to use ? How about just a regular old eagleclaw baitkeeper size 10 ?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Based on your location it would seem you are planning to fish the Vermilion River. Correct? If so, a drive to Erie Outfitters isn't that much further . You could call ahead and make sure Craig puts aside a good supply for you to use that day as well as for future trips. While you are there you could get the latest and BEST INFO on the where and when bite is happening. There is no need to use a treble as previously stated whether you are fishing fresh skein, sacked skein or single eggs as the single Gamagatsu size ten will do the job.
Don't you plan on CR after you have your two fish limit? A trebble you not be fiar to the fish that you want to release.
Take the time to review the comments made and give consideration to speaking with Craig or link up with someone that can help you here in Ohio.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> Based on your location it would seem you are planning to fish the Vermilion River. Correct? If so, a drive to Erie Outfitters isn't that much further . You could call ahead and make sure Craig puts aside a good supply for you to use that day as well as for future trips. While you are there you could get the latest and BEST INFO on the where and when bite is happening. There is no need to use a treble as previously stated whether you are fishing fresh skein, sacked skein or single eggs as the single Gamagatsu size ten will do the job.
> Don't you plan on CR after you have your two fish limit? A trebble you not be fiar to the fish that you want to release.
> Take the time to review the comments made and give consideration to speaking with Craig or link up with someone that can help you here in Ohio.


What he said ^^^^^^^


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Based on your location it would seem you are planning to fish the Vermilion River. Correct? If so, a drive to Erie Outfitters isn't that much further . You could call ahead and make sure Craig puts aside a good supply for you to use that day as well as for future trips. While you are there you could get the latest and BEST INFO on the where and when bite is happening. There is no need to use a treble as previously stated whether you are fishing fresh skein, sacked skein or single eggs as the single Gamagatsu size ten will do the job.
> Don't you plan on CR after you have your two fish limit? A trebble you not be fiar to the fish that you want to release.
> Take the time to review the comments made and give consideration to speaking with Craig or link up with someone that can help you here in Ohio.


Due to distance and a having to make the most of the time I will have ( driving vs. fishing ) I am thinking more about trying the Huron. I know it has fewer steelhead but a friend was telling me about a spot near Milan that might be the closest place for me to go. So that makes the outfitters out of the way and a tough choice when considering time. I plan on using regular hooks , not treble and realizing my first trip I may not catch anything that makes realeasing them after my limit not so much of a consideration , though if I got extremely lucky I will release all but two. Just to be on the river knowing they are in there will be satisfying even if I went home empty handed. I wanna catch a couple but thrill of the hunt is almost always as good as the catch.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's another question for everyone fishing Steelies, you guys C&R, are you using barbed or barb-less hooks? Just wondering since there's a bunch of chatter on being fair to the fish you're releasing.


----------

